# Riviera Blue TT.Progress Thread. ATB'S ARRIVED



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

A little clean today still awaiting my polisher  i know this colour isnt everyones taste but i love it  

also just ordered my lowering springs


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

what a nice colour ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice colour, pity you've gone for the black theme as I would like to see the headlight inserts colour coded to the body.
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Nice colour, pity you've gone for the black theme as I would like to see the headlight inserts colour coded to the body.
> Steve


i know what you mean but i thought it might be a bit too much blue then.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine..

Nem has done his Kingfisher Blue, which is a closer colour to yours.
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JoshyTT said:


> A little clean today still awaiting my polisher  i know this colour isnt everyones taste but i love it
> 
> also just ordered my lowering springs


Love it. I'd do the calipers in the same colour, maybe even the headlight inserts too... 8)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Off to see my paint man this afternoon going to get some quotes off him.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Did mine myself for £3 but you need to be prepared to loosen the bumper, get the headlights off and split them.
Lot of effort for small gains, but that's one of the reasons I did it as not many do this mod.
Calipers would look good in blue too.
Steve


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a gorgeous colour  8) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

that is one nice coloured tt!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, went to see my paint man earlier as he is doing my wheels on the mondeo st and he had some colour chips and showed me a black with a few different coloured flakes in it when the sun comes out looks amazing so think im getting my TT wheels done in that colour when i get back from holidays, im also getting him to do the calipers riviera blue aswell.

Still undecided on inserts not on my priority list atm.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a nice looking TT you got there. Love the colour it really pops. I like the lights the way they are gives it a bit more attitude. If it were mine I would like to see some nice body colour blue calipers which would really stand out beautifully behind the black alloys. Or even Porsche yellow colour calipers would be a nice contrast against the blue. Finally I would get those stickers off the side hehe. Everyone knows you drive an Audi hehe  less is more haha. Super car though, have fun with the polisher and remember ease into it


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> what a nice colour ...


Like TT's with unusual colour. 8)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

fitted my quattro sticker thanks kim super quick delivery!!!


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice colour....did you do the carbon wrap yourself ??


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

D4n91 said:


> Nice colour....did you do the carbon wrap yourself ??


thanks yes i did quite a bitch tbh but looks ok i also did the strips on the roof that run down each side.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Great colour 

Needs silver wheels and a nice hit with the lowering stick though


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> Great colour
> 
> Needs silver wheels and a nice hit with the lowering stick though


silver wheels are boring sort of got the blue black theme going on now so wouldnt look right (mirrors,spoiler rear valance and grille are black).

springs are on the way so watch this space.

im having the wheels refurbed again in black but with a coloured speck for when the sun is out.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely colour, and the black trim really suits it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good mate  
Like what u did with the fuel cap


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

JoshyTT said:


> fitted my quattro sticker thanks kim super quick delivery!!!


  looks good! 
really happy that the colour was ok! 8) awesome


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

JoshyTT said:


> A little clean today still awaiting my polisher  i know this colour isnt everyones taste but i love it
> 
> also just ordered my lowering springs


Love the colour


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

She is a beauty! I am also loving the fuel flap! 8)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

cheers all springs have come so awaiting fitting!


----------



## Bricktop (Apr 30, 2013)

What a cracking colour combination


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Took her for a treat today it wasnt planned i took her in for some new number plates as the old ones were grotty, i had the AMAX springs in the boot but had someone else fitting them next week but he said he would match the price couldnt say no took them just under an hour and they did me a alignment as wel the back was checked and i was told not to bother with adjustable bars as the camber wasnt bad at all not perfect but he said not to warrant spending £200 so another bonus really happy with the look.(there 4 wheel alignment machine is top notch)

so 2 new plates amax springs fitted and a wheel alignment all for £90 all in, heres some pics i got just before i had work all finished with about 10mins spare before i had to start work cut it fine but least its all done  Spacers next and then remap.







Enjoy!
Josh

P.S for the £60 spent on springs the amax are really good give a nice look and i cant tell the difference in ride over oem not too hard just right imo, very happy and would recommend for price and quality.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

settling really nice now very pleased!

p.s admin feel free to move the thread to appropriate section for a progress thread.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice mate but get some new bolts for your filler cap. I would have gone lower though, doesnt look any lower than standard.


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the color.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

ian222 said:


> Nice mate but get some new bolts for your filler cap. I would have gone lower though, doesnt look any lower than standard.


it looks alot lower than it did its a 40mm drop i have some black bolts to put in not got round to doing it.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

JoshyTT said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice mate but get some new bolts for your filler cap. I would have gone lower though, doesnt look any lower than standard.
> ...


Mines the same i lowered mine 40mm too it was like a spaceship before it was lowered .... looks fab, are your indicator lenses clear?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

no but very dark very slighly orange not really noticed it before.

yes it was nice to bring the spaceship back to earth.


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

nice look now


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

little updates today 3 bar grill fitted and my ttoc member stickers on 

just going to get some black audi rings for the front.

thanks.

excuse the dirtiness. :roll:


----------



## sniperftw (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't say i'm a fan of the candy colour!

But each to their own, im sure you enjoy it!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

painted grille badge and cleaned tailpipes today heres a few shots.






sniperftw i understand if you dont like it some do some dont i just didnt want to be the average joe in a silver tt.

next job is wet and dry headlights and some g3.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

I Love that colour. I've just bought a VW Transporter T5 with the same paint colour. It's a real eye catcher and turn heads everywhere I go. If I could afford it I would have the TT painted the same.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Cricky, I've got gloss black wheels on the transporter too, and a black rear spoiler. I've also got a black roof 
Here is a pic
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/09-Reg-VW...0a9efnDj1aDP67XTpCrEc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

(sorry for the URL - don't know how to embed images into a post...)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

MrQaud said:


> Cricky, I've got gloss black wheels on the transporter too, and a black rear spoiler. I've also got a black roof


lol photoshoot!

i cant tell you how many people comment on this car and people double take it all the time, i wouldnt have it any other colour like it more and more each day.

im thinking of gloss black roof like some of the QS's think it might just set it off nicely.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

i love it wish i could have it too, did you just buy it or just sell it?? how much was it looks awsome i must say.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Car looks awesome 8) And loving the debadged rear.

Paul


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Just bought it (£10K) Needs the interior sound proofing and a leather retrim


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

MrQaud said:


> Just bought it (£10K) Needs the interior sound proofing and a leather retrim


awsome i do like them never had the money for the ones i like though.

thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the colour combination. Your black headlights look good. I much prefer mine to silver too. I put gunsmoke lamin-x on my tail lights too which looks nice.


----------



## JConner (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely love the colour mate. I'd say go for the black roof wrap! Think it would look unreal


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

so thinking of getting a roof wrap should i do just the roof or do down the back window and sides like the qs sport has any one got pics of one.

obviously mine would just be gloss black

im thinking do down the window as it might look a bit odd just doing the square bit on the roof.

comments.

maybe a photoshop possibly quick.

heres a pic for the photoshop crew


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Gloss black wrap


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

thats what im after baby yeh!! will look awsome, going to leave my carbon wrapped roof trims the same though.

just spoke to someone but there away for two weeks gutted!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

shall i??
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-EXHAU ... 35c18f7eaa


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> shall i??
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-EXHAU ... 35c18f7eaa


erm yes....


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Charlesuk said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> > shall i??
> ...


ringing for discount...


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> Charlesuk said:
> 
> 
> > JoshyTT said:
> ...


ring more, ask what they can do if we buy 2!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

erm yes....[/quote]

ringing for discount...[/quote]

ring more, ask what they can do if we buy 2![/quote]

ok ringing now il ask.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

£792 for two but if different addresses £10 extra unless you came and got it from me.

so £802 so not much of a saving at all £18 or £9 each

cant believe people cant do better deals outside of ebay i mean whats the fees on £822?? incl paypal also

larkspeed best is 435 per unit.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

thats not that great! where about are you anyway ?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

bout two hours from you, thats a point need to get in the tt shop for a health check amongst other things.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

2 hours from me which way? are you closer to london? get your self to wak......


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

no london is around 2 hours 30.

tt shop is 2 hours. hour to peterborough then around 50 mins to bedford


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

ok so need your help choosing which 1??



or


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

1 for top.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Bottom (just bro be awkward) :roll:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

top 1


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Top 1 for me


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Top one


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Top 1


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Top :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Basscube said:


> Bottom (just bro be awkward) :roll:


2nd :grin:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Bottom one for me. The top one reminds me too much of those Peugeot RCZs with black roofs with silver pillars (the shape of which is a complete TT rip-off anyway IMHO)


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

I ment the top of the TT, not the top pic lol. The qs style!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks for your input think im going for the top one just awaiting him to return from hols.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

clutch pedal switch came today and after removing the dash last week to inspect the old switch i only put it back on with 2 bolts so it was easy to get off this time fitted the new switch was a bit awkward as the bottom hole it goes in makes it hard for the wires to reach the connector just managed to do it though just, the previous switch looks like at been tackled beforehand and after the dash removed it was hanging there, the plunger was pushed in like mentioned on here so a new one was ordered.

i must point out some second hand ones on ebay have the plunges pushed in so dont buy them!! make sure its a new part!

As the dash was out and my liquid tt arrived aswell i thought lets start fitting that took me 3 secs to thread the wire through and plug it in ive left other side of wire hanging out the vent ready to fit the gauge as ive just sent it off again straight away for updating so that will be a 10 sec job when it comes back from race diagnostics with my new password  £60 liquid tt thankyou very much ebay and JIM at race diagnostics.

have to admit the car is like driving something else now revvs dropping off straight away after changing gear a real transformation i urge anyone to do this if they have the problem as the difference is amazing and £15 fix DIY.

cant wait for the return of the liquid so i can see how the cars running etc i did power it up to make sure it turned on.

i wasnt going to bore you with dash removal pics and pics of the liquid tt as youve all seen it somewhere.

Josh.


----------



## superkarl (Oct 25, 2012)

top 1.

this is awesome. 
Is this the same riviera blue that audi offer as an option on the 8p S3?? They had one on the audiuk stand at AITP last year


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

superkarl said:


> top 1.
> 
> this is awesome.
> Is this the same riviera blue that audi offer as an option on the 8p S3?? They had one on the audiuk stand at AITP last year


yes i think so, as far as im aware this is the only mk1 in this colour.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

a depressing sight for now...



just ordered all my engine plastics as they werent on the car when purchased god knows why looked for ages trying to get a decent deal as they dont pop up too often either!!

OS AND NS HEADLIGHT TRIM COVERS £40 DELIVERED
BATTERY COVER £25 DELIVERED
COOLANT COVER £25 DELIVERED

£90 I WASNT PLANNING ON SPENDING :/ BUT FELT WAS A DECENT DEAL.

off to order a countersunk kit to fit all this in when it comes brendan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

so what has come or is comin in the next month.

apax lowering springs
alignment
new clutch switch
liquid tt
super velour mats
new v6 spoiler extension fitted and painted
missing battery,coolant and headlight covers
countersunk bolt kit
k&n s2000 filter and ram air reducer
3 bar grille
blueflame cat back
new plates
liquid tt update

somebits on this list awaiting delivery.

wow ive been busy but if i told you all this set me back incl postage and fitting costs (even of bits not fitted).... £660 cant really moan picked up some bargains and very happy.

still to come re-map,3"tip,complete new bushes track rods ball joints etc etc

i will have her ready for the british summertime,


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

JoshyTT said:


> i will have her ready for the british summertime,


sorry luv but you missed it it has been and gone :lol: 
looks good though


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i will have her ready for the british summertime,
> ...


it was a bit of sarcasm meaning the car will never be done just like we will never get a summertime lol

guess we are used to it now. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

i thought my car looked awsome with the rain beads on it today haha only good thing about the rain  :lol:


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

we have had a nice day today no rain, makes a change in licolnshire.

cant beat a bit of beading 8)


----------



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> i thought my car looked awsome with the rain beads on it today haha only good thing about the rain  :lol:


For some reason I love that too! It's quite satisfying when you get good rain beads


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i love a few beads me....


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

My super little bargain came this morning K&N S2000 fILTER £10  and my engine trims arrived as well but still waiting for my countersunk kit before i can fit them.




had to buy a 70-90mm reducer aswell

Heres it fitted going to tidy the bay up shortly.



have to say after fitting it im a little dissapointed in the sound after everyones comments on here. not a massive difference at all infact if someone had put it on without me knowing i would say it was no louder than the wak box mod i can hear it sucking in a bit more air but not alot of difference in grunt or anything.

im still sat here waiting for the next delivery


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

:O what have you done? That's some dangerous thinking there Josh :roll:

Just kidding, look forward to seeing this cleaned up 8)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

it came just as i was typing all fitted well happy.

now to wait for my liquid tt and countersunk kit to arrive tomorrow hopefully, oh and the blue-flame.

thanks mate.

just a few quick ones.
cant wait to sort the bay out cant believe i didnt notice all the covers missing when i went to see the car.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

looking good but has the spoiler been sprayed with rattle cans ?

or is it just th epictures as it just dont shine as much as the rest of the paint work .


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

dont think the edit helps heres an unedited version.



im happy overall , sold my standard spoiler for £40 and my extension lip for £70 and bought this one already painted black with the lip fitted for £80.

it will be getting done again when my wheels go in for a refurb aswell as my fuel cap.

just so it looks uniform.

Josh


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

it eventually arrived then lol Myhermes can sometimes be a bit slow tbh.

Looking good though Joshy 8)


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> it eventually arrived then lol Myhermes can sometimes be a bit slow tbh.
> 
> Looking good though Joshy 8)


yes james thanks mate, ive just used them to send my old spoiler off but my god there cheap my package was 4.60 to send lol 2-5kg but i did have a promotion code but without it was still only 6.42.

i usually use parcel force but it would be nearer £15!

thanks well happy with today like christmas ,good job the wife is at work :roll:


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

bit of a cheaper option on the downpipe front.

this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400507389363? ... 1423.l2649

and this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321068085232? ... 1423.l2649

and a bit of welding.

be around £250 all in.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

D4n91 said:


> Looking good


slowly but surely thanks.

wifes just returned 'so what have you been doing today' :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> bit of a cheaper option on the downpipe front.
> 
> this
> 
> ...


Why not just buy the Relentess one for £290 ?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

do they do one for the 180??


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> do they do one for the 180??


Aww sorry i thought yours was the 225 as i seen a twin exhaust system on your picture. My mistake  lol


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

shhhhh :?

was looking at 225 and v6's all along this popped up in this colour couldnt say no even if it is a 180.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

liquid tt gauge in few fault codes but most i have sorted last few days so going to clear and see if they come back

im boosting to 10 mbar is this ok??

its a 180 so just trying to find my figures im only peaking 175bhp.

any other test i should run

coolant is 93.


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225 (Aug 27, 2012)

Interested? 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=332665


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

it came, looking forward to fitting but going to sort out some other niggly problems first.


----------



## Danny_braggins (Jun 16, 2013)

This is really nice. My friend has just had his A3 sprayed riviera blue with pink Porsche twists and the colour looks 10x better in person. Instead of doing the light inserts in the same blue why not try a contrasting colour, maybe a teal green? Otherwise you may over do the blue. I'll be keeping my eye on this one


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

After having my engine trims in the boot for the past week it was time to fit them, i was waiting for my coilpack to come but i was bored i also took the time to fit brendans free gear surround bolts in too.

i also gave the maf a quick squirt with some contact cleaner and topped a bit of oil up i managed to find 3bhp but from god knows where maybe the oil? or the covers lol.

im still missing 7bhp  any ideas i really should fit the wak box and see if its anybetter.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> wifes just returned 'so what have you been doing today' :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Sounds familiar. I was in my garage re-spraying my fuel flap and my wife asked me what else I had been spraying. 
She hasn't spotted them yet.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

lol, my day off tommorow so seeing what i can do.

just to point out my car never came with covers so a new thing for me  looks so much better now must admit.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

testing wak box tommorow vs s2000.

what are peoples thoughts bhp wise?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

small update picked up my porsche caps from porsche today fitted them asap  a small fortune of £44. but on ebay there £60 really happy a few little picks from today aswell.

enjoy 

p.s the cat is my brother in laws he took a liking to the audi, but he was killed 2 days after the pic by a car, maybe he liked cars a bit too much .







only a small update sorry its not very exciting.

big one next time


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

now its time to get the blue flame and the decat fitted next week excited much


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

3 " T.I.P arrived yesterday after 4 weeks wait  now going to try and fit it, do i just need clamps to fit either end?

cheers


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Well that's....very yellow lol. Like it though  I would get clamps for it yes, can't you use the big jubilee off the stock TIP for the maf end? Then just measure the turbo end with some vernier callipers or a rule


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Also check all other ports of the TIP for size, IIRC most/all of the connections to the stock TIP use clips that cannot be reused!


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

well... i tried no chance in hell that thing is alot longer and everything seems in the wrong place if i was to put it on it would mean my induction would be pointing upwards. so god knows into the garage me thinks i also only need 3 holes dump valve,breather and n75 but this means i have two extra holes doing nothing.

i can only think its not the right one.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Put a photo up of the one you took off mate.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

ive put it all back on now after 2 hours.

i ordered it via engine code so how they are wrong i dont know


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

the hole near the sfs badge what goes into there?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Not totaly sure mate, mines BAM. Does it look anything like the one you took off?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

no has more holes for things and longer heres a pic where im trying to join it to the turbo? does it actually go onto the turbo or the pipe that comes off the turbo?



i thought it was a case of removing this pin removing old tip and replacing with the new tip and connecting it all up again.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Again I'm not 100 % sure but it looks similar to the one on the car from that angel.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

You need to remove that metal piece off the turbo to install the tip.
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

that would make more sense does it just pull off? its quite long? i was trying to use the metal bit from the old tip to fit it like it was fitted.

just seems hard to get to from the top


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

From memory it is press fitted to the turbo and there is one bolt you have to undo. It is a bit of a bitch to get at.
Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is a good picture in the thread of the whole tip and location of the bolt hole...

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/51058/404459.aspx

HTH!
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

awsome, that explains that but i still have to many holes i need three and i have 5.


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> awsome, that explains that but i still have to many holes i need three and i have 5.


If you're a 180 you should end up with 1 extra hole. You simply plug it up. Samething happened on my APR TIP.
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

wel i have five one of them has the blue breather 1 is dump valve 1 is oil breather and 1 is the n75. its the one nearest to the sfs performance badge im unsure of?

i suppose il bung it then


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> wel i have five one of them has the blue breather 1 is dump valve 1 is oil breather and 1 is the n75. its the one nearest to the sfs performance badge im unsure of?
> 
> i suppose il bung it then


Yeah that's the one you plug. Make sure whatever you plug it with cannot get sucked in.
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

awsome news cant thank you enough, even though my car is going into the garage thurs for my full turbo back system to be fitted so going to get him to fit it aswell whilst hes under there.

i did try...


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

one from the meet today nick took original photo.


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking good! Love that color. I wanted a TTRS in that color so bad!
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks, yes it is a bit marmite but more people love it than hate it.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

ok so its all fitted so happy  oil and filter change turboback blueflame decat fitted and 3" tip all sorted now very happy with the sound not to loud at all but i do have a resonated blueflame. Im sure it will develop a bit more sound overtime but so far so good ive only driven it back from the garage a few miles so going for a blast today, only problem im having if sat idiling and i pull away theres a bit of smoke im assuming its overfuelling a bit now? normal driving its fine just when stationary and i pull away any thoughts on this guessing a map is next.

Garage charged me 140 for all the work which wasnt bad he did have a bit of a mare fitting and i left it there most of the day.ive also repainted one of my spare audi rings as the one on the car had been painted that many times and looked tatty.

i will see if the fuelling sorts it self out. it sits quite low in the middle few people mentioned a bracket can these be sourced at audi? or anyone have a link? theres a place for the bracket to bolt on but just need to source it, its the one that sits sort of central to the car and bolts to the underside.

a few pictures.

the blueflame is amazing best £150 ive spent!








comments welcome.
Josh

next RE-MAP
Yellow turbo hoses
ATB'S and Spacers.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The smoke could just be the film on the new exhaust burning off?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

yes im going to monitor it, i guess with having a decat im bound to get some.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Probably unrelated. My bike has no cat as they don't do emissions tests for the mot. It doesn't smoke. I think new pipes smoke as they burn off residue from manufacturing.


----------



## wizzer14 (Aug 1, 2013)

looking good


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

ive got a feeling hes put too much oil in, theres not much left in the 5l tub and its slightly over the dotted lines on the dipstick.


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

What color is the smoke?

Blue is oil.

Black is fuel/over rich.

Whispy white smoke is moisture and normal on a cool engine.

Heavy white smoke is coolant.

Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

its a blueish i guess smells oily though if im honest gonna drop a bit out when it cools down.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The test for oil is to hold your hand by the exhaust tip and see if it blackens.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is sounds like turbo oil seals or valve stem seals does it smoke on cold start?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Is that just a bolt in the unused TIP port?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

cam69 said:


> Is sounds like turbo oil seals or valve stem seals does it smoke on cold start?


never had it before decat and downpipe etc nope it doesnt smoke first start it will only smoke when its been sat idiling for a few mins and i pull off or rev the car im 99 percent sure hes just put that little too much oil in the car was perfect before the mods and oil change.also it wont smoke first start and when sat idiling until the engine is at temp and the revs drop then i get the build up.

yes nick its a bolt snug tight fit and cant get sucked in or you going to tell me otherwise?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

small update think the problem has been the pcv valve as when removed it cures the problem so going to order a new one and go from there since had few new bits.

new thermostat (solved my dropping to 70c instead of staying at 90c)
new anti roll bar links
new coolant t-piece (had very small crack)

im really getting there with the car now just few niggly bits to make her perfect slowly but surely once she is running perfect its re-map time.

also tried toothpaste on the headlights not a bad result at all.

Basically rub the toothpaste on the headlight and work in a circular motion as it thickens you can spray small amount of water on it and then polish repeat if you wish, work it in well! theres lots of you tube videos.

Before


After


after adding the mods liquid tt showed 186 bhp before the mods i was hitting around 176-178. a nice improvement for the decat,blueflame,3" tip ,s2000 cone. i am very tempted to run the standard airbox for a while and see what happens compared to the s2000 cone.


----------



## Phil MC (Jul 3, 2009)

Great little build thread, and a nice read [smiley=book2.gif] .

Love the colour, and I'd def go with the QS black roof & pillars.

Did you get round to mapping it since the decat downpipe fitted?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm guessing he hasn't, as we were going to get them done at the same time and place.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

The remap is still on the horizon lol. Been so busy with new babies etc definitely on the cards still.

My lip spoiler dropped off luckily on my estate (bought off here I didn't bond it) so I have it booked in for a respray as are the wheels petrol cap and my roof strips all gloss black. So after this it's remap time.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

does the baby go in the TT ? haa I will have one in 10 weeks !


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

yes mate seat fits in the back ok done it many of times, and my seat is quite bulky.


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

dude the colour is amazing! really really like this car love what youve done with it! has the blueflame got any louder since youve had it ? just a suggestion with the alloys have you thought about flicking blue paint over them so it gives like a marble effect i think its called? would look epic with this colour scheme


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Baby seat in thru the boot, TT's are practical enough until kids hit teens, plenty of time yet


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

mine goes in normal doesnt have to go through the boot,

thanks for comments yes the wheels are being refurbed soon so another idea could be on the horizon.

blueflame doesnt seem to have got much louder its nice but not loud.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> does the baby go in the TT ? haa I will have one in 10 weeks !


yay !


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Car goes in monday for spray work, the work being carried out is as follows.

4 wheels refurbed and sprayed gloss black
spoiler removed lip re bonded and sprayed gloss black
petrol cap carbon fibre vinyl removed and sprayed gloss black
roof strips carbon fibre vinyl removed and sprayed gloss black
all four calipers sprayed yellow
rear valance removed and re sprayed gloss black.

just got back from mot passed no problems replaced battery for winter.

next is rear tie bars 4 new tyres and alignment. and a remap sometime next year.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

dropped her off today for the work, i also bought some rear tie bars for absolute bargain 

very happy slowly getting there.

thanks for the comments appreciate it.


----------



## R6MPR (Oct 27, 2013)

JoshyTT said:


> one from the meet today nick took original photo.


your tt looks the part mate love the colour


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

you got a side on view of your car now settled??

only reason i ask is my car isnt lowered on the front only the back and looks just as low as yours on the front after lowered 40mm??


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

hi reece i will get one when i return not got many recents mate.

thanks


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

giving some tie bars a go

cost me £73 including a discount for adjustable tie bars a saving of around £250

have to see what there like.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will be very interested to see what those tie bars are like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

hmmmm they would earn big bucks from 90% of people on here if they are good and work be very interesting to see what they turn out like may even put in a cheeky offer of £40 and see what happens lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, sometimes the forum isn't always the best place to publicise a good deal. All of us who contribute - sure - we all want to share with each other and help each other, and we do 
But stock can sometimes be limited, and there are many who read this site but don't necessarily join in with the caring and sharing ..
So me personally, if I see someone on here is after something - and I know where there's a bargain - I pm them the info. Just saying ;-)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

thats ok all sorted

Josh


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hope they are of outstanding quality 
Don't see why not eh.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

watch this space...


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

I saw this at the Lincolnshire meet at your place, photos don't do the colour justice at all - lovely motor.

Could you PM me details of the tie bars please Josh, I'm desperate for a set.

Regards 
Jim

P.S Fancy a christmas meet?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

just picked her up from the spray shop very pleased with the results couple of quick pictures.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Any chance you could pm me details of tie bars too please?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

couple more pics




sorry for quality only had my phone.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

See:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=144892&start=13935


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^ its friday tommorow mate comedy night and all that. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

cant stand those sticker you need to get rid of that "neverbeen"

normally on some stupid little chav corsa revving in mcdonalds car park

apart from that I love what you've done with you Behind


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Mine..
> 
> Nem has done his Kingfisher Blue, which is a closer colour to yours.
> Steve


Hmmmm Blue is a winner!!!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

JoshyTT said:


> couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm like the blue... Any blue as long as its blue... Hmmmm it even has a spoiler. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Nathanho123 said:


> cant stand those sticker you need to get rid of that "neverbeen"
> 
> normally on some stupid little chav corsa revving in mcdonalds car park
> 
> apart from that I love what you've done with you Behind


Unlike the Corsa... At least this car means business... I do laugh when you get some tit in a Clio with a fat exhaust, rev it behind ya.... at the lights!!! Ta da... As my foots planted to the floor... I only have to get to 45 and they still at the line looking for 1st gear. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

R6MPR said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> > one from the meet today nick took original photo.
> ...


I do like the black wheels against the blue paint work... You must be really pleased with the outcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> cant stand those sticker you need to get rid of that "neverbeen"
> 
> normally on some stupid little chav corsa revving in mcdonalds car park
> 
> apart from that I love what you've done with you Behind


it was randomly put on as a joke hence its not straight etc wont be staying on lol.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

im very pleased just a few more bits to do but then the list gets extended.

1.Fit ATB'S
2.BUY SPACERS
3.FIT PORSCHE GT3 SEATS
4.BUY YELLOW TURBO HOSES
5.RE-MAP
6.POSSIBLY WRAP ROOF GLOSS BLACK.

THAT SHOULD SEE ME INTO NEXT SUMMER.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

TT Mike said:


> Unlike the Corsa... At least this car means business... I do laugh when you get some tit in a Clio with a fat exhaust, rev it behind ya.... at the lights!!! Ta da... As my foots planted to the floor... I only have to get to 45 and they still at the line looking for 1st gear. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Try doing that in the damp. 

As for the Nurbergring (_Neverbeen_) sticker, it is chavvy and I don't normally like any non original stickers etc however the simple black outline does look ok with the spoiler extension and black fuel cap against the* phosphorescent blue.*
_Each to their own but my eyes are still bleeding! :lol: _

My favourite sticker was the
_* "No Sandwiches Or Pies Are Left In This Vehicle Overnight"*_ seen at the Castle Combe Chavfest. (_Japfest_)


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > cant stand those sticker you need to get rid of that "neverbeen"
> ...


Haha good man 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think if you're going for new stickers Josh, something like "Baby maker on board" would be appropriate now?


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Skeee said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike the Corsa... At least this car means business... I do laugh when you get some tit in a Clio with a fat exhaust, rev it behind ya.... at the lights!!! Ta da... As my foots planted to the floor... I only have to get to 45 and they still at the line looking for 1st gear. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Got to find a Chav with a Corsa to race in the wet....they never about then!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] They tucked up in bed. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

im sorry you dont like it skee but i didnt want to be your average silver tt driver (no offence to them) ive always been a bit different.

more people like it than hate it but i didnt buy the car for everyone else to like it.

maybe if you have such a problem with your eyes bleeding etc you should get them checked doesnt sound good.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

JoshyTT said:


> im sorry you dont like it skee but i didnt want to be your average silver tt driver (no offence to them) ive always been a bit different.
> 
> more people like it than hate it but i didnt buy the car for everyone else to like it.
> 
> maybe if you have such a problem with your eyes bleeding etc you should get them checked doesnt sound good.


I think your car looks amazing, not a blue you see very often on a TT so 'very unique'... I would feel privileged to park next to you anytime.... You have done a greaTT job and it look absoluTTely stunning.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

JoshyTT said:


> im sorry you dont like it skee but i didnt want to be your average silver tt driver (no offence to them) ive always been a bit different.
> 
> more people like it than hate it but i didnt buy the car for everyone else to like it.
> 
> maybe if you have such a problem with your eyes bleeding etc you should get them checked doesnt sound good.


I guess it's cost you a lot of man hours and savings!?? If you could put a price on the work? What do you reckon you have roughly spent?? I know there is some work and money I need to spend to just get my TT back to showroom condition let alone to your level. :roll: Blue is a winner every time.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

JoshyTT said:


> im sorry you dont like it skee but i didnt want to be your average silver tt driver (no offence to them) ive always been a bit different.
> 
> more people like it than hate it but i didnt buy the car for everyone else to like it.


Well said that man (apart from the poke at silver). It can put you off posting photos when the OEM fans tell you it's crap, but keep doing it anyway.

Personally I think you only had a child so you'll have someone to clean your wheels for the next few years. Good plan by the way.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry you dont like it skee but i didnt want to be your average silver tt driver (no offence to them) ive always been a bit different.
> ...


Damn good reason!! :lol: :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

haha two children i have now il have a right little cleaning workforce.

mike the car was this colour when i purchased it so luckily i probably paid for the car what he paid for the colour change.

what ive spent since of the top of my head

£250 wheel refurb, caliper paint, spoiler re painted, valance painted petrol cap and roof strips.
£130 3" yellow tip
£90 engine plastics (were missing)
£19 engine bolts
£60 new battery
£150 blueflame exhaust (s/h)
£130 de-cat downpipe
£60 Liquid TT
£40 Super velour mats
£60 spoiler extension
£60 3 bar grille
£100 thermostat,new coolant t pipe,antil roll bar link
£44 porsche engine and coolant cap.
£60 amax lowering springs
£88 ATB'S
£10 s2000 filter
£30 Spare coilpack
oil and filter £30

Thats about it over around 9 months i guess. thanks for the comments mike appreciate it.

porsche gt3 seats
wheel spacers

next


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You should have held on for engine plastics Josh. I saw a complete set go for 99p + postage last month on ebay because some fool had painted them silver. Nothing a can of paint wouldn't solve.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

yer i guess but it just had to be done was so annoying lol.

think i might clean the bay today nice outside.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Josh

Have your ATB's arrived yet ? When will you fit them ? And can we see more (decent) pictures of your cars stance please ?
A lot of people bought Amax springs from ECP recently (as you did a little while ago) and would be interested to see how your car sits ;-)

cheers fella


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

il nip out now and yes they came the other day no time to fit yet though.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice one.
Do you still have the box of your Amax springs ? What a few people found is that there's a sticker on the box that says Amax -30mm - but if you remove the sticker it says Apex -40mm ...


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

did see something posted about it yes. not sure i kept the box though. heres mine side on really hard to find level ground here so wont be 100 percent accurate.

i tried to edit the pic as its very dark witht the wheels so you can see the arch gap best i could do.





excuse dirtiness been terrible weather here.

ATB'S


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good 

Whats the little wheel thing, next to the ATBs ? Are you going to set the camber to OEM spec or go for the fabled 1.10 traction setting ?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

am assuming its a cam pulley just cam with them ;/.

im going 1.10 i think is that all round or just back?


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

they look cool hmmmmm may have to buy a set and see what happens as noticed rear wheels on mine are not exactly straight any more since fitting the gaz coilover rear springs lol  looks good though just sub £100 on some bars is better than £300 and means tryes wont wear as quick.

car looks really good now the black really sets off the blue not normally fan of black wheels


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Loving the build 

P.S tried to find it in this thread but where did you get the ATB's from?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

He got them on ebay but PM him for details before the rest of the forum buys them all.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

dont see problem in people buying loads why not try set up a group buy if company has enough sets im sure loads and loads of people would buy them as the fact of having to buy them puts people off lowering their cars if got good deal on these would make it better for all


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

long story reece but last time a link popped up they went from £55 to £255 so thats why.

after shipping and custom charges they come in £88.

if you started selling lots of stuff you would probs think they were to cheap aswell and price increase two of the colours are now £300 from the same company.

Josh


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

are suppose so not looked at the prices of them at the moment to be honest so fair play lol

will organise deal 100 each lol


----------

